# Drew Estate Drew Estate Cigar Review - Alright Cigar...nothing special



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar was simply alright. Very mild. The infused mocha wasn't very noticeable. Not a very big fan of infused cigars to begin with, i think it ...

Read the full review here: Drew Estate Drew Estate Cigar Review - Alright Cigar...nothing special


----------

